# Gewicht von Gummifischen



## Wallersen (3. September 2011)

Grüße,
da ich mich diesen Herbst mal mit dem Gufieren beschäftigen wollte kam mir die Frage, wie viel Gramm die verschiedenen Gummifische eigentlich auf die Waage bringen. Leider machen die Hersteller dazu keine Angaben.
Vielleicht könnte man hier ja mal einen Sammelthread machen in dem ihr mal eure Gummifische wiegt und dann das Modell, die Größe und das Eigengewicht hier reinstellt.

Z.b.: Kopyto River, 14cm, xx Gramm.

Ich würde die Posts dann zu einer übersichtlichen Liste zusammenfassen.

Viel Spaß beim Wiegen.



Gewichte:

Relax
Kopyto Shad                      10,5 cm                              13,6 g
Kopyto Aqua                      10 cm                                    12,8 g
Kopyto X-Soft                  23 cm                                   85 g
Kopyto River 16 cm 30 g

Spro
Playboy Stint                   13 cm        12,2 g
Proptail Shad                    16cm         70g

Big Hammer
Big Hammer Shad       10 cm        10 g

Shad Expert
MEGALODON 40 cm 248 g

Dreamtackle
Slottershad 18 cm 55 g
Slottershad 22 cm 105 g
Slottershad 25 cm 150 g


----------



## Daywalker155 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

hallo,
Big Hammer Shad 10cm ca. 10g


----------



## Wallersen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Platzhalter.
Guter Anfang Daywalker, danke.

Haste das geschätzt oder nachgewogen ?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Kopyto Shad 10,5cm - 13,6g
Kopyto Aqua 10 cm - 12,8g
Playboy Stint 13cm - 12,2g

#h


----------



## Daywalker155 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Habs nachgewogen =)


----------



## jkc (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

23cm Relax Xtra Soft ca. 85g


Grüße JK


----------



## Birnfried188 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Proptail Shad, 16cm, 70g


----------



## Wallersen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Guter Anfang, danke fürs Wiegen.

Mal sehen ob die Liste sich noch erweitern lässt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

40cm MEGALODON von Shad Expert: 248gr


----------



## jkc (4. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Hi, hier gibts noch mal die Gewichte der größeren DT Slottershads:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3255798&postcount=4683


----------



## micbrtls (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Gewichte:


Spro
Playboy Stint                   13 cm        12,2 g
Proptail Shad                    16cm         70g

Dreamtackle
Slottershad 18 cm 55 g
Slottershad 22 cm 105 g
Slottershad 25 cm 150 g[/QUOTE]

Bin da etwas irritiert: Der Spro wiegt lt. Hersteller 11,2 Gramm und der Slotti in 25 cm 81 Gr.


----------



## jkc (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Hi, 


schau Dir mal die Bilder im verlinkten Post an, im Vergleich zur Xtra Soft, sollte klar werden, dass der große Slottershad deuuuutlich schwerer sein muss. Oder meinst vielleicht den Slottershad Spezial in 25cm mit den rd. 80g?

Gestern noch  mal nen 16er Kopyto River auf der Waage gehabt,  waren gerundet 30g.

Grüße JK

Edit: Bei Angel Ussat ist der 25er Slottershad aber auch mit 150g angegeben, Direktlink dahin funktioniert aber leider nicht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Bin da etwas irritiert: Der Spro wiegt lt. Hersteller 11,2 Gramm und der Slotti in 25 cm 81 Gr.


Liegt daran das 95% aller Gewichtsangaben vom Hersteller für den südlichsten Punkt der Wirbelsäule sind.


----------



## Schlebusch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gewicht von Gummifischen*

Ich muss mal eben wieder das Thema auferstehen lassen 
Hat vielleicht jemand hier aus dem Forum den Fox Rage Chatter Tail 10 cm und kann mir sagen wie viel er wiegt?

Vielen dank schonmal!


----------

